# good day today



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

A mate asked me to go for a walk with the catties earlier on today. He spotted a squirrel and set of chasing after it. I decided just to hold back as i couldnt be arsed running around after it. Anyway after about 5 mins and some missed shots the squirrel came my way and stopped dead about 8 yard away. First shot and i dropped it with my ttf, a marble and 15mm straight cut double tbg. Headshot and down it came.



















then went out tonight. Headshotted a dove and neck shotted a woody.










loving this ttf


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Nice shots


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You done very well my freind shooting today...Good eats as well..AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good shooting!!! You have several meals there ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Great shooting!


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

wow very good shooting end tasty to


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great shots!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Proper job pal, nice one.


----------

